# Info On Old Bear Bow Wanted



## coachy (Oct 6, 2005)

A mate has this bow and I am wondering if anyone can tell me anything about it . It has Solid Glass limbs and the Black Tips have the Bear logo on them . The riser is alloy with quick detachable limbs .

































Cheers .


----------



## nmlongbow (Nov 13, 2007)

That's a Bear 76er, possibly Deluxe target model.

They were first made in 73' and were $25-$30 new.

The Minuteman is almost identical but has laminated limbs.

They sell for $65 - $85 on ebay.


----------



## coachy (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks for that mate :wink:


----------

